# how do i "pep up" my '90 240SX? recommendations?



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

it has 152,000 miles on it, so i don't wanna go too wild with it(it is only a weekend driver and i do not race it or abuse it. i just want to get a few mre horses for fun weekend driving). i have a K&N filter, bosch performance plugs, NGK plug wires and magnaflow performance muffler just installed. i was thinking of a set of headers, venom "10%" over stock injectors and maybe an ECU performance chip. also have in mind a "head" job and "maybe" a small oversized cam. any recommendations? any good low cost companies? any web sites? any help would be apprieciated. THANKS!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

buy the DOHC motor cause u can use the tranny only thing ur ganna need is the harness ,cluster, ac, ps and thats it and u could get exhaust, intake, headers plus lowring will help too i recommend eibachs, plus u can get cams and use piston from the SOHC on it and bore it out for more compression let me know I hve more things too


----------

